# How often to change the bedding?



## ambientblue

I am using carefresh bedding at the moment (thinking about changing to fleece though) and just wondering how often do I have to change my carefresh bedding? My hedgehog does not use a litter box yet by the way.


----------



## Skadi

There is just no general answer to that. You should change the bedding as soon as it is needed. It depends on how big the cage is, how big a mess your pet causes, what he or she has been fed and so on. You can generally prolong the time between complete bedding changes by taking dirty parts out daily. This is usually easier when the hedgehogs prefer a certain spot to relieve themselves, though.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Typically it's suggested to spot clean daily (take out the obviously dirty parts of bedding), then do a full cage cleaning & bedding change at least once a week.


----------

